# Moving to perth



## nobinscaria (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey evryone i am moving to Perth nxt week . Can someone help me with sm info


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Nobin,

What type of information are you looking for exactly? Check out our Ultimate Guide to Perth anyway to get you started - Ultimate Guide to Perth for Backpackers - Jobaroo Australia


----------



## sunny29 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello 
Can i ask fro what purpose you are coming to Perth and what information do you need from us. Specify your words then we will definitely give you the answers.


----------



## rachard1583 (Mar 8, 2012)

With a healthy economy that boasts of very low inflation and lower unemployment levels, this economy is one of the best to be a part of. If you are a businessman, skilled professional or a student graduating from an Australian university, you can qualify for unrestricted Australian working rights for you and your dependents - allowing you to secure employment without requiring sponsorship.


----------



## yd.pooja (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, Me and my husband have applied for temporary work visa for Perth as we both have got job in Aarons Hotel. We are now waiting for our medical date as most probably will be landing in June-July. It would be really nice if you can give a little info about the weather during that time and what are the important things that should be kept in mind on arriving in Perth.

Regards,
Pooja & Rahul


----------

